# Warranty after 100k? 335d



## ammoun (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking at a 2009 335d with more than 100k mileage. It seems like that carbon buildup is a very common issue with this model... Do you know any third party warranty that could make me sleep better if I went for this car?

Does the Extended Warranty ULTIMATE Coverage cover cars with > 100k?

Thank you


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Pretty sure the longest mileage warranty offered by BMW is 100K. You can probably get a third party past 100K but I wouldn't do it. They are costly and often don't pay, at least that was my experience years ago. I'll never buy another one. Put what you would spend on a warranty in the bank and keep it for the day when you need it.


----------



## ammoun (Feb 5, 2014)

rmorin49 said:


> Pretty sure the longest mileage warranty offered by BMW is 100K. You can probably get a third party past 100K but I wouldn't do it. They are costly and often don't pay, at least that was my experience years ago. I'll never buy another one. Put what you would spend on a warranty in the bank and keep it for the day when you need it.


Thanks rmorin49, but aren't we talking about ~$10k when this buildup appears?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

ammoun said:


> Thanks rmorin49, but aren't we talking about ~$10k when this buildup appears?


The cost of the cleaning prescribed by the SIB is around $1200-$1500.


----------



## ammoun (Feb 5, 2014)

floydarogers said:


> The cost of the cleaning prescribed by the SIB is around $1200-$1500.


Could you think of any other costly issues that could appear at this mileage please?


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

ammoun said:


> Could you think of any other costly issues that could appear at this mileage please?


The money you save on not losing resale value as much as well as lower monthly payments should go into maintenance and repairs. I would budget about $2000/year for such a car.

My past private mechanics were smart enough and resourceful enough to both save me money on the repairs, and do some preventive stuff for things that often go wrong. Replacing hoses, belts, etc. to start with when they seem like they need it is one example. I would do as much maintenance myself as possible (for psychotherapy ha ha) such as oil and filter changes, battery maintenance, air and cabin filters, tire rotation, and sometimes fuel filter changes, brakes, and tune ups (in the old days!).

It has been routine for me to do very well without extended warranties, but my current private mechanic is recommending an extended warranty (to 100k miles). I will discuss it with him again to see what alternatives there are.

PL


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Better check to make sure third party warranties with cover the CBU issue. I'm not so sure it will. Also, finding a decent one may not be easy either. The word may be out on the costly nature of these cars and warranty providers may exclude them from their coverage. I would be interested to know who will offer a warranty in excess of 100K miles on these diesel cars/SUVs.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

rmorin49 said:


> Better check to make sure third party warranties with cover the CBU issue. I'm not so sure it will. Also, finding a decent one may not be easy either. The word may be out on the costly nature of these cars and warranty providers may exclude them from their coverage. *I would be interested to know who will offer a warranty in excess of 100K miles on these diesel cars/SUVs*.


When I was in the market for an extended warranty for my d, there were at least 3 options other than BMW that provided coverage past 100K miles. I went with an Allstate warranty that has a $100 deductible and covers to the earlier of September, 2023 or 120K miles.

Collecting on an extended warranty varies by state. CA is maybe the strongest in compelling warranty companies to pay claims - they require warranty companies to have a physical presence in state, and only warranty policies with a physical company presence in the state can be sold in state. Net-net, the risk of not being able to sell in CA acts to encourage the warranty companies to deal fairly with their CA customer claims. I have been down this path once already with an EasyCare Gold policy. Once the CA Dept. of Insurance got involved, EasyCare miraculously changed their tune.

Personally, with the level of electronics in the cars nowadays, an extended warranty is almost a must.


----------

